# Which Biotherm eye-cream?



## ribeye (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi all,

I want to try one of the eye-creams of Biotherm, but I dunno which one to choose. I was planning to get one of these:

-Biotherm D-Stress Eye Care
-Biotherm Hydra Detox Eye Gel
-Source Therapy Eye Care

Coulds someone tell me what is the difference between those 3? I want to reduce dark circles and especially puffiness, my eyes are swollen up like 2 eggs every morning when I wake up. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## SingleWinged (Jul 15, 2005)

Hydra Detox would be the best for you because it is specifically for puffiness and dark circles


----------



## ribeye (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

Hydra Detox Eye Gel


----------

